# Did Bertie make a big blunder?



## colc1 (27 Apr 2006)

Has anyone else noticed that since Bertie mentioned that house prices would keep rising that everyone who seems to have a house seems to be for the first time talking negatively abut house prices rising.  I suspect (IMHO) that the fact that Bertie felt a need to say this at all means he's worried the rises arent going to continue at the same rate at least.  A lot of people on this site seem to be thinking about a house price slow down at least now!  The fact that Brian Cowen came out with a very different opinion a day or a few days afterwards makes me doubly suspicious of Bertie's motives!


----------



## F. Kruger (27 Apr 2006)

His comments were code to the Industry to flog as much as they can in the next two years, or else


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Apr 2006)

Already referred to here.  I don't think we need a separate thread.


----------

